# Funniest story told to u by your parents



## goatgirl22 (Dec 31, 2012)

As in when you were little and did something funny and your parents to you


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Ok i know that is a sorda old post but i feel like sharing.
It not true but hilarious. 
So one time my dads mom was on a cruise ship. And the front lit on fire. So they had everyone run to the front well she saved back and started waiving her purse and the handle broke :O and when the emergency crew came around they saw the purse floating in the water graded it and threw it back to her then left. 
Lol


----------



## montanadolphin (Jun 18, 2013)

Ok, this I can now say is funny since I am all grown up and a mom myself.

I hate HATE the crust on bread. I will be 38 years old next month, and I STILL pull the crust off my sandwiches. 

When I was a little girl, my mom would tell me that if I wanted big boobs when I got older, I had to eat the crust of my bread. So I did. I hated it, but I wanted big boobs.

It didn't work. Go figure.

:shocked:


----------



## MoKa-Farms (Jun 19, 2013)

lol thats awesome montanadolphin.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

When me & my brother use to fight, so my mom would tell us all these stories what she did to her brothers when they were fighting (in hopes it'd scare us so much we'd stop) 
Well here it goes, 
My mom my uncle bob & uncle jr. Were fighting. Bad. 
Mom put sand spurs in uncle jr's underwear and he went an hit my uncle bob upside the head (thinking it was him) . Well it wasn't. Lol 
So my uncle bob got mad because he got hit for nothing and threw a coffee cup at my mom. It stuck in the wall behind her head. My uncle jr. Walked up to the wall, pulled it out, and got some water in it. Sat down & drank it while watching my mom & uncle bob fight. 
Lol


----------



## MoKa-Farms (Jun 19, 2013)

lol


----------

